# Never-Miss Fianl Coat



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Did a couple smooth jobs this week. Sprayed them with Never-Miss Final Coat. They turned out fabulous! Sprayed with an airless, .621 tip. The mud was mixed like box mud with 8 oz. of Final Coat. Layed down like you can't believe!


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Tim0282 said:


> Did a couple smooth jobs this week. Sprayed them with Never-Miss Final Coat. They turned out fabulous! Sprayed with an airless, .621 tip. The mud was mixed like box mud with 8 oz. of Final Coat. Layed down like you can't believe!


 i have been wanting to try that stuff


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Make sure your airless is big enough to handle it and you will love it!! Sprayed the skim coat the day before with just mud and wiped the joint with a 14" knife. Made a nice smooth and flat joint. And effortless.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

For those not familiar with Final Coat, something on it: http://www.wix.com/paulatuberville/never-miss#!about01


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Too bad I misspelled *Final* in the title. Sorry!


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

*Let's Make It Happen*



smisner50s said:


> i have been wanting to try that stuff


Don't put off for tomorrow that which can be done today. Try it ... you'll like it. I'm starting to get more and more positive feedback on use of the colors and the level 5 products. Courage to step off the curb and experiment builds competencies with new means and methods, which in turn build confidence and promotes competitiveness. The first ones to step of curb get to the other side first. It's about time because it's all about time.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

*You get all three .. time, money, and quality*



Tim0282 said:


> Make sure your airless is big enough to handle it and you will love it!! Sprayed the skim coat the day before with just mud and wiped the joint with a 14" knife. Made a nice smooth and flat joint. And effortless.


Interested people are interesting people. And we always hear about how you have to pick the most important 2 out of the 3 construction project variables of Time, Money, and Quality. With this product, you don't have to sacrifice any one of the 3 to the other. Saves time and money while enhancing quality. Looking forward to hearing about how the painting of those walls goes. Will the painter take advantage of not having to prime the walls first before applying finish coats?


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

*Innovative*



Tim0282 said:


> Make sure your airless is big enough to handle it and you will love it!! Sprayed the skim coat the day before with just mud and wiped the joint with a 14" knife. Made a nice smooth and flat joint. And effortless.


The beauty of new means and methods is that when creative people get their hands on them and wrap their minds around them, they find new and better ways to take advantage of them. Bravo :thumbsup:!!!


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Did a couple smooth jobs this week. Sprayed them with Never-Miss Final Coat. They turned out fabulous! Sprayed with an airless, .621 tip. The mud was mixed like box mud with 8 oz. of Final Coat. Layed down like you can't believe!


We're working with Mel on some things long term. He's a great guy and has gone through rough times promoting his product because it's such a new idea. He's turned a corner and is finally getting some great recognition and market attention.

Good for Mel, the Never-Miss additives are great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

The painter was concerned about not priming. But he took my word and did not prime and the walls look great! He was a happy painter! I prime everything for the painters around here. So he wouldn't have, he just trust that I do. This time he was quite concerned. Showed him- Never-Miss! Way to go! Best part is the drywall guys that did the other part of the building failed miserably in making it smooth. We walked in at the tail end and I told them I had a product that would turn their heads. It did! We win! :thumbup: I bid the job up front. Lost the bid to guys from out of town. Was happy to come in and do the offices... Kind of a pride thing, ya know.


----------



## AARC Drywall (Sep 28, 2008)

We are encouraged, and will be testing it out asap....I have some on order as we type...
I am looking to see if it will help with oversanding....Every new person cant seem to understand that you dont need to sand it all off....to make it smooth.
Has anyone used the products in the box's and pumps?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

A little side note on the Final Coat made by Never/Miss.
We used USG Wall Spray the other day. Thinned it like you were spraying texture (knockdown or orange peel) and sprayed it with the airless. Wow, it looked and sprayed great! 
Like spraying any primer though, you have to have your wall smooth. It is not designed to cover any mistakes. It is designed to cover the whole wall with mud so there is NO joint flash from the primer soaking into the mud different than the paper. And a benefit is that you don't need to prime over the Final Coat. It seals the wall enough that two coats of paint, even eggshell finish paint, looks great. If you do much smooth, you'll love this product. And I tried it over orange peel to see how it looked. Looked great and painted so easy.


----------

